# Rem 7600 ?



## Core Lokt (Feb 22, 2012)

How hard is it to lighten the trigger pull on a 7600?

Thanks


----------



## miles58 (Feb 24, 2012)

Core Lokt said:


> How hard is it to lighten the trigger pull on a 7600?
> 
> Thanks



Simple spring replacement is reasonably effective and it helps a lot.  To do it right you need to get rid of the creep and that adjustment should be done by a gunsmith who specializes in these triggers.  That usually runs $35-$65 dollars depending on who does it.

Dave


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

Core Lokt said:


> How hard is it to lighten the trigger pull on a 7600?
> 
> Thanks



I spoke with a gunsmith and it's not a quick task in that it does require some time.  I think you will spend about $60 to have it done.  

Because it was getting close to the season, I bought an Timney 870 trigger fix and did it myself.  I did this for two 7600's, and two 870's.  The first time will probably take you about 45 minutes.  After the first one, I was doing it in 10 to 20 minutes.  All you are doing is replacing the sear and spring.  I used the 2 1/2 lb. spring.  

The result is remarkable compared to the factory trigger.  It has just a little creep but not much.  A gunsmith will probably remove all the creep but I am quite pleased with mine.  The trigger fix runs around $79 - $89 I think.


----------



## bcraig (Apr 20, 2012)

You can get the springs off of E-bay,just type in Remington 7600 and you will see one.Cost about $12 bucks and well worth it. I also did some smoothing of the engagement surfaces myself but I am somewhat experienced in doing this .
I would suggest the spring route first as it wont take you 10 minutes to replace the spring as it is real easy. You may find that is all you want or need. Then if you want it even better and dont feel comfortable doing it yourself then have a gunsmith do it.

Craig


----------

